# Anleitung: Guenstiges VR kann richtig gut sein! Handy+HMD, Moonlight, Bluetooth Pad, Gyromaus, 1440p



## FreiherrSeymore (10. Mai 2017)

Ich bin so begeistert, dass ich es Euch mal vorstellen wollte und vielleicht der Ein oder Andere auch den selben Spaß damit bekommt.
Die großen Headsets leisten mir für das Geld noch nicht genug, daher hab ich mich mal an die günstige Handyvariante gewagt. Es hat mich ausser dem Handy um die 50€ gekostet und ist jeden Cent wert.
Ich hab hier Android und Nvidia, vermutlich geht es natürlich auch anders. Ich hab einige sehr anstrengende Fehlversuche mit TrinusVR neben vielen Tagen Probieren hinter mir. 
So passt es mir aber nun. Das Bild ist scharf und Pixelfrei. Der 3D Mittendrin-Effekt ein Knaller.

Was man braucht:

gutes Handy - meins ist ein Moto X Force. Hilfreich aber optional sind dabei: 1440p Display oder mehr, h265 Hardware decoder, 5 Zoll oder mehr, Root, gute Leistung generell

schnelles Netzwerk - ich hab einen einigermaßen neuen Rooter der mit Kabel am Rechner hängt.

Headset - ich hab das "Tepoinn Google Cardboard 3D VR Virtual Reality Headset für 3D Filme und Spiele, Kompatibel mit 4 - 6 Zoll Smartphones" sehr angenehmes Teil.

Bluetooth Controller - ich hab das "iPega PG-9021" da es mir ein Xbox Controller von Haus aus emuliert und genial einfach vorprogrammiert funktioniert. Verabreitung ist auch top und der Handyhalter ansonsten super für 2D Spiele.

Gyro Maus für Headtracking - hier liegt eine "Measy RC9" - simpel, präzise und sehr zu empfehlen.

Moonlight Streaming Software für Android und Geforce Experience für Windows.

3D Umwandlungs Software, in meinem Fall das kostenpflichtige Tridef, man kann aber wohl auch VorpX, den 3d Vision Treiber oder zB. das kostenlose Vireio nehmen. Ausserdem den Reshade Depth3D Filter.


Grafik
Wir streamen ein gedoppeltes Bild Fullscreen vom PC aufs Handy. Für die 3D Konvertierung hab ich Tridef gewählt, bei OpenGL Spielen geht es nur mit Reshade. 
Alle DirectX Spiele kann man bequem in Tridef einfügen und bei Bedarf auch die Profile mit "0" und Nummernblock im Spiel anpassen.
Alle OpenGL Spiele muss man mit Reshade versehen und den Depth3D Filter verwenden. Ich nehm einfach aus Bequemlichkeit diese Version mit Assistent ReShade 2.0.3f1 Super DepthMap 3D v1.9.0 Repack, Readme und neue Version ist sonst hier: GitHub - BlueSkyDefender/Depth3D: Depth Map Based 3D post-process shader v1.9.5 for Reshade 3.0 .
Hier wird schön kurz erklärt wie man den Assistenten benutzt: Forum: 3D Depth Map Based Stereoscopic Shader (1/49) .
Man kann sowohl bei OpenGL als auch bei DirectX Reshade ebenso für die sogenannte Lens Distortion (von Ceejay im Paket des Assistenten) verwenden um die Ränder des sichtbaren Bildes an die Linsen anzupassen und zu perfektionieren. Ich persönlich fand das überflüssig.
Wichtig ist nun, 8:9 Auflösungen zu bekommen. Das Bild ist 16:9 und wird nur bei 8:9 Auflösungen geteilt nativ und mit dem richtigen Seitenverhältnis dargestellt. Ansonsten wird alles verzerrt und unspielbar. 
Nvidia Control Panel - Auflösung ändern - anpassen (DSR muss dafür aus und die native Monitor Auflösung angewählt sein) - benutzerspezifische Auflösung erstellen - hier nun für FullHD 960x1080, für 1440p 1280x1440 oder jeh nach Leistung eine andere 8:9 Auflösung erstellen. Hilfreich ist auch die Größenanpassung im Treiber auf gestrecktes Bild zu setzen.
Im Spiel muss man Vollbild oder randloses Fenster wählen und sollte diese neue Auflösung nun auswählbar haben und das Bild ins richtige Verhältnis bringen können. Ist es immernoch verzerrt brauchen es einige Spiele, dass man die Auflösung im Windows auch auf die gewünschte 8:9 Darstellung (in 2D erstmal verzerrt) bringt und erst dann das Spiel in 3D startet. Im Spiel lohnt es sich auch, den FOV anzupassen.

Netzwerk
Man geht in Geforce Experience - Settings - Shield und macht den Gamestream an. Moonlight funktioniert einfach. Ich habe eine spezielle 1440p fähige Version aus dem XDA Forum geladen: Game streaming to other Android devices or PCs with Moonlight and GeForce Experience - Post #3620 - GE Beta ist, anders als dort noch beschrieben kein Muss mehr, Geforce Experience klappt in der neuen Version damit optimal. Man kann aber natürlich auch den neuen Moonlight (Root/Nonroot) aus dem Appstore nehmen.
Bei den Settings in Moonlight spiele ich superflüssig mit 1440p@60, einer Bitrate von 25Mbit und "h265 immer an". Verzögerung ist ungefähr 10ms, ich kann fast alles damit gut spielen. Man muss im Geforce Experience unter Shield die Tridef Spiele Software Hinzufügen und kann diese dann immer mit Handy auf Pc starten bevor man spielen möchte.

Steuerung
Die Kopfbewegungen steuern oder ergänzen die Maus und man steuert den Rest mit Pad oder herkömmlich. 
Das hier verwendete Moonlight deaktiviert die Gamepadeingabe des Pcs und übernimmt diese. Das hat den Vorteil, dass man ein Pad direkt am Handy mit Bluetooth verbinden kann und dieses vom PC als Pad erkannt wird. 
Das Headtracking ist nach vielen Versuchen eindeutig mit einer Gyromaus am Besten. Ich habe Diese einfach mit Blick nach vorn mit Gummiband an das Headset befestigt. Sie ist mit Funkempfänger mit dem Rechner verbunden und funktioniert super präzise, weich und schnell. 
Es gibt Spiele (wie Skyrim und Bioshock 1) die es nicht zulassen Maus und Controller gleichzeitig zu benutzen. Hier kann man Programme wie Xpadder verwenden und im Spiel das Pad ausstellen. Dann verbindet man Tastatur und Mauseingaben auf das Pad und kann sich so behelfen wenn man nicht mit Tastatur spielen möchte.

Videos
Wenn man VR Filme läd sind diese oft riesig. Daher lohnt es sich diese nicht direkt auf das Gerät kopieren zu müssen sondern auch hier zu streamen. Ich nehme dafür den Moon VR Player. Zusammen mit einem Client am PC kann man problemlos Ordner freigeben und alles ruckelfrei bis 4k+ mit Headtracking streamen. Moonlight, Gyromaus usw. ist hierfür nicht nötig. Der 3d Effekt ist beim Magic Vr Player nochmal besser aber dafür müssen die Dateien auf dem Handy sein. Das mach ich, wenns denn mal sein muss, dann sonst mit "Wifi File Transfer".



Die Spiele werden massiv besser, im Moment häng ich (mal wieder) bei Bioshock. Wem das hier zuviel ist mit dem Streaming, dem sei auch hier nochmal Quake 1 (Qvr) und Half Life 1 (Xash3D VR) direkt für Android ans Herz gelegt, es ist unglaublich wie gut diese alten Dinger immernoch rüberkommen. 
Mit der PC Methode hab ich sogar Resident Evil 7 in VR am PC mit Headtracking hinbekommen können, aber jedes Spiel kommt unterschiedlich gut rüber. Wolfenstein, Alien Isolation, GTA, Doom, Battlefield...eins ist schöner als das Andere. Viel Spaß!


----------

